# Water riding in Splendora, TX



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:rockn:Nice vid:rockn:
Splendora is not far at all from my place, I live like 10 mins south of Cleveland on Hwy 321. Have to get up with you some time and go check that out.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I will send you a message the next time we head out there, the park is on 59 @ east river rd. If it ever rains that place will be alot of fun.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Aight man...I'll be lookin forward to that. Only thing is that I work shift work and I work 2 weekends and then off 2 weekends, so hopefully it works out to be an off weekend lol.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you get your bike back? If so how do you like that new lift? Hopefully it will workout so that you are off.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I picked it up from Shreveport on Friday...left there and went straight to Tyler with it and got some help to do my teryx gear swap finally. Last night I changed my secondary spring back over to the red and took the yellow out. Took it down to Crosby today...didnt do bad at all, comes up super easy now, and the lift still handles good....had it in 5+ feet of water several times.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! :rockn:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Y2DJ said:


> Very well done.


THANKS,


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah I picked it up from Shreveport on Friday...left there and went straight to Tyler with it and got some help to do my teryx gear swap finally. Last night I changed my secondary spring back over to the red and took the yellow out. Took it down to Crosby today...didnt do bad at all, comes up super easy now, and the lift still handles good....had it in 5+ feet of water several times.


How much of a difference did the teryx gear swap make? Might be interested in doing it.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah I picked it up from Shreveport on Friday...left there and went straight to Tyler with it and got some help to do my teryx gear swap finally. Last night I changed my secondary spring back over to the red and took the yellow out. Took it down to Crosby today...didnt do bad at all, comes up super easy now, and the lift still handles good....had it in 5+ feet of water several times.


How dry was Crosby when you were out there?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hp488 said:


> How dry was Crosby when you were out there?


My last trip to Crosby was super dry and that was over a month ago... So I could imagine its very dry out there... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> How much of a difference did the teryx gear swap make? Might be interested in doing it.


It definitely made a difference, but its hard to say just how much because I made so many changes all at once. I got the 4"lift, gear reduction, and went from a yellow secondary back tup my old red secondary all at once. Definitely still has just as much snap as it did with the yellow, if not more. It doesn't slip the belt like it did before when I put it ijn a bind, and thats what I like about it. Its very easy to do also.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> It definitely made a difference, but its hard to say just how much because I made so many changes all at once. I got the 4"lift, gear reduction, and went from a yellow secondary back tup my old red secondary all at once. Definitely still has just as much snap as it did with the yellow, if not more. It doesn't slip the belt like it did before when I put it ijn a bind, and thats what I like about it. Its very easy to do also.


Did u take any pics of the process? Glad to hear it is all working out good for you.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont have any pics.... but I'd be glad to help anybody out that wants to do it. Theres just the fancy tool that you gotta have to get a nut on/off, long as you can put your hands on one of those then the rest of it is cake. (I had to borrow one, could get it again if I need to) The whole job can be done in about an hour or less as long as everything comes apart like it should.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah i went riding last weekend and it was dry dry dry. Anyways i have been wanting to try out Splendora. I see it all the time when im on 59. Crosby is getting crazy with certain kind of people out there and that is putting it mild. I'm gonna have to go up there with filthy and try it out......


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I just got thru driving by there to go eat at CiCi's in Porter.... looking at all the dirt hills, thinking "man, I wish I still had my dirtbike!"


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have ever been to spring creek it is a lot like that but better and cleaner. There is still some water out there, the creek always has water in it though, the place will be bad a$$ in time and when it rains. I recommend checking it out, it is dusty out there I won't lie about that but you don't have that certain kind of people out there.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I just got thru driving by there to go eat at CiCi's in Porter.... looking at all the dirt hills, thinking "man, I wish I still had my dirtbike!"


They are fun to crawl up the sides of them on a 4wheeler


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I know what you mean about the certain kind of people being out at a park. Thats why i was wanting to check it out. You know there opening a new park in Crosby? Go on facebook and check them out. There trying to be like river run or tree. Wanting to have Colt Ford come out there and others but there talking some crazy entry prices and im not sure everyone is going to agree with it!!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Herd about that the other day, it is getting very expensive to ride for a day. $20 is the most I will pay to get in a park for the day. There is talk about 900 acres in magnolia that might become a ATV park we will see. Soggy bottom is closing down next month, in Bryan,Tx they did not renew there lease.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Soggy Bottomz should of already closed April 15 cause they were not making money. Melanies is still $5 and Outlaws is $10. The park opening up in Magnolia is crazy. Thats messed up though cause im from that area and i have lived out there most of my life and never was in the talks of a park opening. Now i move and there is talks of it now. This is the first ive heard of it though. If you hear anymore about it let me know. I dont know but its getting out of hand.....


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

deadman inc said:


> Soggy Bottomz should of already closed April 15 cause they were not making money. Melanies is still $5 and Outlaws is $10. The park opening up in Magnolia is crazy. Thats messed up though cause im from that area and i have lived out there most of my life and never was in the talks of a park opening. Now i move and there is talks of it now. This is the first ive heard of it though. If you hear anymore about it let me know. I dont know but its getting out of hand.....


Last I herd they were closing the weekend after their crawfish boil I thought was may 19 but they might of moved it up, I have only been out there a couple of times didn't really like it to much. I will keep my ears open about magnolia it would be great right up the road from my house.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I dont know i have heard about soggy bottomz and it wasnt talked highly about lol. The park i want to try out is Halletsville, tx i think. Its west of Victoria, Tx. Something different you know. Yeah keep your hear open about magnolia. That definitely would be something different.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If riding goes up too much locally I may be forced to sell the brute and get a crotch rocket lol...(NOT) I've always parked at Outlaws, and usually still do when I go alone, but if people go with me then its much cheaper to park at Mels. 
I'm interested in any new park...until given a reason to not want to go, regardless of entry price.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The park in Halletsville is Mud Buddy's.. It's a nice park, just kinda small.. 

The new park in Crosby is called Down South Offroad and it's opening up May 6th... http://www.downsouthoffroad.com or look em up on Facebook... Think they said the entry is gonna be $15/bike and 1 rider... Not sure about the passenger... They are also setting up RV spots and stuff... Should be nice! I've ridden on the property a couple yrs ago and it has lots of potential... They said they will have constables patrolling also to help keep the rifraf out... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm planning on riding at Outlaws Saturday, work permitting... If anyone else on here will be there, holler at me if you see me... Hard to miss... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I'm planning on riding at Outlaws Saturday, work permitting... If anyone else on here will be there, holler at me if you see me... Hard to miss...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be in Crosby memorial weekend, all the lakes are so low right now don't really want to tear something up and I know there is always water down there.


----------

